# 3 months???



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

What was your female pup like? Piper is 3 months now. At times I'm ready to pull my hair out and other times I do see "little" lights going on in her head, but they don't lasted long. 

We still are working on potty training... Sometimes is "owner" mistake and sometime "Piper" mistake. I'm still working on her using her bells or at least barking or doing something to let us know she needs to go out.  I'll be jumping for joy when that day happens... :jumping: Can't wait soon enough for that to happen.

In the morning and at night she is bouncing off the walls and nipping and biting at my ankles...  I do try to distract her with playing fetch. But then I'm also trying to get stuff done in the morning... :huh:

She also is a bit aggressive with growling at times. Even growled and try to bit me after I gave her a "bath" today. I tried to dry her with a towel and she didn't want anything to do with that..  Now wondering about her grooming session which is schedule for Friday is going to be like.. 

Although, she does follow me every where even when hubby is in the room. And she does "listen" to me, when she is NOT distracted with something more interesting to her. Plus it seems our training "sessions" are doing better. 

I do know this hopefully will get better, but wondering if its because she is a puppy or a girl puppy... Wondering if we had gone with a boy would we be dealing the "challenging behavior" as much.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willow was and still is more of a challenge than Jake. But she is also sweet and smart and loving. 
She is only the months. She is a baby. She needs time to learn and grow. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Willow was and still is more of a challenge than Jake. But she is also sweet and smart and loving.
> She is only the months. She is a baby. She needs time to learn and grow.


I do see Piper's sweet side also and she travel's well. I do know she is smart and sweet... Just needed to know I wasn't the only one that goes through this "puppy" time and feels a bit frustrated.... I may add a few more "grey's" to my head before she turns an adult... 

I did have girl dogs growing up, but remember them more as "adult" dogs then puppies...


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

No Dexter has been far more challenging than Bonnie. Bonnie is very submissive to me but Dexter has a defiance about him like when he steals my socks and runs round the house refusing to return them!

Dexter did a lot of biting on us when he was young but Bonnie just did all her biting on Dexter and would hang off his ears and tail. He got a taste of his own medicine as it must have been painful but he was very tolerant of her. They both grew out of it and would never do anything like that now.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It all sounds very normal.. You will see changes this next 4 weeks.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> It all sounds very normal.. You will see changes this next 4 weeks.


Optimist 
But actually they do get better, but sometimes the rate that they get better is so small that you just don't notice until you think 'my word she is so good now!'
Dot is great - but she has Kiki and Inzi to bite on, Inzi tells her off and Kiki just runs around doing enormous leaps to keep out of the jaws of the puppy piranah 
Widdle accidents are always because of human error- worse at weekends because I assume if I'm out, others follow my routine with her.... obviously they don't 
I'm still waiting for Dot to let me know she needs out - I can tell, in that she breaks off from playing and runs for the door or the quiet end of the room - but she is not trying to communicate to me 'I need out' yet. However as long as I call her and open the door she shoots onto the grass and pees straight away.
Her biting is always worse when she needs to poop - if Itake her out she will find a bush (she is a secret pooper )
In short I think that they get better as we get better at reading their signals, Play, exercise and adequate quiet rest times all help too.
Dot comes out for three short walks a day now and that means she is more chilled at home.
It really does get better and Piper is gorgeous


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks guys for letting me know that there is HOPE... Yes I probably need to get her out for more walks. We need to practice walking on a leash any ways...

I think my cat has gotten tire of handling her also.... LOL She can fit back but has given up right now.... She just tolerates her (Piper) right now.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> Thanks guys for letting me know that there is HOPE... Yes I probably need to get her out for more walks. We need to practice walking on a leash any ways...
> 
> I think my cat has gotten tire of handling her also.... LOL She can fit back but has given up right now.... She just tolerates her (Piper) right now.


There is always hope God gives you the dog you need. You needed a challenge. It keeps you young. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Optimist
> But actually they do get better, but sometimes the rate that they get better is so small that you just don't notice until you think 'my word she is so good now!'
> Dot is great - but she has Kiki and Inzi to bite on, Inzi tells her off and Kiki just runs around doing enormous leaps to keep out of the jaws of the puppy piranah
> Widdle accidents are always because of human error- worse at weekends because I assume if I'm out, others follow my routine with her.... obviously they don't
> ...


I really do think 12-16 weeks is when you see change and actually begin to notice it. It's also the period of time that us owners get a cop on and understand the signals, improving communication both ways. 

They start telling you they want to go to the toilet, they begin to understand "no" and actually listen, they can begin having slightly longer walks and enjoy them, they start to master simple obediences like sit and wait, you notice you aren't washing the floor every 15 minutes. The biting will not stop for a few months yet but you learn how to deal with it and divert the action elsewhere. Having another dog has completely eliminated biting this time round with Nina, she hasn't used us as a teething ring as Lola did when she was a puppy. 

So I definitely think this is the time, from now that you will see change Kim. 

Regards our toileting, Nina has not had an accident indoors in two weeks and has been telling us when she needs to go by looking deeply in to our eyes and to the door of whatever room we are in. She's a star.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

guess it may vary, I would say more 16-20 weeks for us, but yes she is just being a typical puppy, I just remember thinking even though I had read about a lot of the puppy issues I didn't think anyone else's pup could be quite as bad!! He would always go mad and attack things like the towel when we tried to dry him, the brush when we tried to brush him etc, I don't think there would really be a male/female difference just depends on the individual character, and we did realise after a while that he did seem worse when he needed to do a poo!


----------

